# Man sentenced to prison for terrorizing black family



## Kanky (Aug 21, 2021)

Mich. man sentenced to prison for vandalizing, shooting at Black neighbor’s home
					

A white Michigan man has been sentenced to four to 10 years in prison after being convicted of harassing a […] The post Mich. man sentenced to prison for vandalizing, shooting at Black neighbor’s home appeared first on TheGrio.




					news.yahoo.com
				





Mich. man sentenced to prison for vandalizing, shooting at Black neighbor’s home​Biba Adams
August 19, 2021, 12:12 pm
Michael Frederick Jr. got a four-to-10 year prison sentence for the Sept. 2020 incidents, all over a BLM sign.
A white Michigan man has been sentenced to four to 10 years in prison after being convicted of harassing a Black family because he didn’t like the Black Lives Matter sign they had in their window.
The incident occurred in Warren, Michigan, a suburb of Detroit. *Michael Frederick Jr*. admitted to harassing *Eddie *and* Candace Hall *in September 2020. He pleaded no contest to ethnic intimidation, discharging a firearm at a building, using a firearm during a felony and malicious destruction of property.





Michael Frederick Jr. (above), 25, admitted to harassing Eddie and Candace Hall in September 2020. He was recently sentenced to four to 10 years in prison. (Macomb County Sheriff’s Office)
At his sentencing in Macomb County Circuit Court, Frederick told the judge that his attack of the Black family wasn’t personal.

“I targeted these people because I didn’t like their political sign that they had in the window,” he said, according to ABC News. “I think you guys are some great people and didn’t deserve this at all.”


The harassment occurred over several days in September, when shots were fired at the Halls’ home in Warren. Two days later, a swastika was painted on one of their vehicles. Tires were slashed on their cars, and a large rock was thrown through their window.

Additionally, Frederick wrote “terrorist Black Lives Matter” and “ni–ers not welcome” on their pickup truck.


He also pleaded no contest to malicious destruction of property because he vandalized the home of a white neighbor, who had a sign supporting *Joe Biden* for president in his yard.
The incident happened just months after the police murder of *George Floyd *by former Minneapolis officer *Derek Chauvin.* His death sparked a summer of protests around the nation.

Despite being terrorized, Candace Hall offered forgiveness to the 25-year-old Frederick. She said at his sentencing, “I’m not angry, I’m not. I’m forgiving.”

“You’re a good kid and have a chance,” she added. “You made a bad choice, and we understand that. We have children ourselves. We’re not hateful people, we’re Christians.”

“With so much of the bad that happened, so much good came out of this,” said Hall, “because even though it was an evil, hateful act, it actually brought us — the neighborhood — together with love and comfort and compassion, even including his parents.”

The presiding judge, *Diane Druzinski,* said she was “in awe” of the Halls and their “strength, wisdom and forgiveness.”

“I wish I was as good as people as you,” she added before sentencing Frederick to potentially spend the next decade of his life behind bars.


----------



## january noir (Aug 21, 2021)

I'm ecstatic he's going to prison.  One can only pray he's learned some hard truths, but I doubt it.
That family was better than me, though.


----------



## january noir (Aug 21, 2021)

I want to know what happened to the jerks that have been terrorizing that single woman that had to post a sign outside her home to let people know that if anything happened, it would be at the hands of her sick behind neighbors.
The last I read is that a group of black men has been taking turns guarding her and her home.

Edited:  I found a link to it.








						A Black woman says she was racially harassed for years. Police acted only after her story went viral.
					

Jennifer McLeggan said her neighbors told her she could be "erased." When she called police in her suburban New York town, she said they told her to stop calling 911.




					www.nbcnews.com


----------



## chocolat79 (Aug 21, 2021)

Well,  at least he's going to prison. No comment on the quick forgiveness.


----------



## Keen (Aug 21, 2021)

I understand forgiveness.  But what part of the entire situation makes her think he is a good kid?


----------



## PatDM'T (Aug 21, 2021)

Keen said:


> I understand forgiveness.  But what part of the entire situation makes her think he is a good kid?



I love our people
but we need to
stop with the BS.

I understand that
theoretically
forgiveness is
for the forgiver
as much as it
for the forgiven.

But IMHO
only people who
are remorseful
deserve forgiveness.
And so Mrs Hall's
pronouncement is
just as annoying
to me as fake eulogies.

Why is she lying
about knowing he
is a good kid?
And if she wants
to use Christianity,
then surely she knows
there is no good
in children of Adam
so why is she lying?

I think people need
to quit trying to
impress and come
off as some superhumans.
Mrs Hall knows deep
inside she does not
know or believe
that he is a
good kid and I
bet my last dollar
that is not
what is said
behind closed doors .

Just like this
criminal is just
BSing about
realizing the error
of his ways 
He just mad
because he
got caught.

Actions speak louder
than words.
That is why people
get parole when
their actions prove
they have changed
not because they
are smooth talkers.

Now if people
want to forgive
so they can move
on with their lives,
by all means
do so but
please do this
in their hearts
because it is for
themselves.
Public displays of
being good or kind
make me feel some
kind of way
(I even cannot
stand loud generosity)
but it bugs me
even more so
when it is my
people appearing
to be bending
backward to pacify
some evil offspring
of massa's race. 
Especially when
the target of your
kind words does
not give one
rat's 
what you feel
or think nor does
he mean anything
of whatever good
words he said
to you.

A more honest
Christian response
would have been
I pray we can all
move from this
and learn how to
live in peace
with each other
and accept and
accommodate each
other's differences.

But don't mind me.
I am watching MAFS 12
and fake 
Chris with his ghey
vibrations and fake
christianity has me
pretty irritable with
folks who say
one thing or
profess to be
one thing when
clearly don't mean it
or are nothing
like they say
respectively. 

Just STHU already.


----------



## nysister (Aug 21, 2021)

I hope he enjoys prison!

He's neither good nor a kid.


----------



## Crackers Phinn (Aug 21, 2021)

Keen said:


> I understand forgiveness.  But what part of the entire situation makes her think he is a good kid?


I don't understand the forgiveness at all.  He kinda cute but that does not merit forgiveness or being called a good kid.


----------



## LivingInPeace (Aug 22, 2021)

I'm tired of Black people publicly forgiving white racists. I think it's embarrassing and just makes white folks comfortable in thinking that what they do can't be too bad.


----------



## lavaflow99 (Aug 23, 2021)

Keen said:


> I understand forgiveness.  But what part of the entire situation makes her think he is a good kid?


He is 25.  That is not a kid.  

I hate apologies like this.   Why we got to forgive terrorists like this?  It’s ok to do so in your heart if you must.  But saying things out loud like this only makes the terrorists look like victims too.  And the KKK member’s apology was weak as heck.  Not sincere at all.


----------



## Kanky (Aug 23, 2021)

I always hope that these public displays of forgiveness are made to avoid coming under suspicion when they take revenge later.


----------



## PatDM'T (Aug 23, 2021)

Kanky said:


> I always hope that these public displays of forgiveness are made to avoid coming under suspicion when they take revenge later.



  Ooh!

That is kinda
brillia... *cough*



Wait...wha'?


----------



## Crackers Phinn (Aug 23, 2021)

Kanky said:


> I always hope that these public displays of forgiveness are made to avoid coming under suspicion when they take revenge later.


It never is.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Aug 23, 2021)

aint nothing about him good, 10 years is not enough imo


----------



## MizAvalon (Aug 30, 2021)

Enjoy jail sucka! 

Hope the brothas whip yo’ arse every day when you get there!


----------



## luckiestdestiny (Sep 11, 2021)

january noir said:


> I want to know what happened to the jerks that have been terrorizing that single woman that had to post a sign outside her home to let people know that if anything happened, it would be at the hands of her sick behind neighbors.
> The last I read is that a group of black men has been taking turns guarding her and her home.
> 
> Edited:  I found a link to it.
> ...


I rushed in thinking it was this story (black single mom getting protection from volunteer black men because of some idiot w neighbor terrorist who was harassing her).


But I guess it is another story of harrassment. At least all is well that ends well...at least in this case.


----------



## luckiestdestiny (Sep 11, 2021)

Keen said:


> I understand forgiveness.  But what part of the entire situation makes her think he is a good kid?


Standard b.s reply because he is the definition of bad or evil or "disturbed" or whatever antonym to good is available..at least by his actions. Let's throw in "domestic terrorist "  .   And since they have nothing else to go on by not really knowing him for anything else....they should've left that "good kid" part out.


----------



## discodumpling (Sep 22, 2021)

He's going to prison?? Say word! Black folks gotta stop this unnecessary forgiveness. If it belongs to him...GOD will give it! 
They over here talmbout it brought the neighborhood together...gyal plz! Them folks stood by while ALL A THAT HAPPENED. At least they got justice. Buy forgive for what? That's not their call!


----------

